# Kibble question



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Both kibbles ought to be nutritionally balanced. So feeding a mix of both isn't an issue. It's the same as those people who feed, for example, a can of wet food plus dry- different formulas, both balanced, no big deal so long as you get the calories right.

I do this mixing of different foods thing with both dogs and the cat.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Ultimately, you'll know the mix that's best for Bobby when his 💩 s are consistently good. If Joey's are also good, then all y'all are good to go! 

Signed,u a long time 💩 observer. 🤣


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

One of my fosters had a bad tummy problem. I give him a teaspoon of kefir in his kibble once a day and it worked like a charm. It is full of probiotics, which apparently he needed.

Mixing kibble can be a problem because the gut becomes balanced for a certain grain, then when the grain is changed, the digestive system has to rebalance. Switching to a raw diet doesn't cause a problem because it doesn't contain grain. Changing from corn (such as Purina Dog Chow) to another grain, like wheat, will cause a problem. Check the ingredients on both bags.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

The Fromm we are feeding is the duck veggie blend and I really like the ingredients. Both poodle boys are doing very well with it. The main grains are oat groats, barley and brown and white rice. The Science Diet Gut Biome’s grains are
barley, rice and corn. I think he’s getting a good grain mix and not just relying on one or two. The variety of grains is not an issue. Meats are the main ingredients in both foods. Bobby definitely needs grains so I’m quite ok with the mix. Both foods are nutritionally balanced. I am quite pleased to have found the Fromm 4 Star Nutritionals. My understanding is that these are designed for the ability to rotate flavors/protiens without having to change slowly. Not sure if Bobby can do that but since the formulations are designed for easy transitioning I think at some point we could try another flavor/protien. We’ll see. The duck is a hit.

Bobby had a lot of gut problems and we tried various things, including probiotics, before we decided on the prescription diet, which worked almost immediately. Anyway, I’m pleased with what we are feeding and he is doing well. The excessive water drinking and peeing has seemed to resolve itself since I have reduced the prescription diet by 2/3rds. He’s also getting enough to keep his gut doing well. I think as long as there are no glaring problems that anyone sees with feeding two different kibbles on a regular basis we will not try to fix what ain’t broke.😊


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Spottytoes said:


> I think as long as there are no glaring problems that anyone sees with feeding two different kibbles on a regular basis we will not try to fix what ain’t broke.😊


I admire your dedication to both dogs as individuals, ensuring they both are getting what they need. I don't see any problem with feeding Bobby a mix, and I like Fromm as a company. If this is working for him, then you're absolutely right to keep doing it. Kudos to you for finding a solution that is easy for you and healthy for Bobby and Joey.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you, Liz. I never looked into Fromm before. I love the ingredients in their grain inclusive foods. I too like Fromm as a company! 😊


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve never hesitated to mix any type of good quality foods. Keep doing what works !


----------

